

Lost camera hitches 1770km ride to Florida on the back of a sea turtle - eplanit
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/lost-camera-hitches-1770km-ride-to-florida-on-the-back-of-a-sea-turtle/story-e6frfku0-1225877761078

======
mrfish
So where is the youtube link with the photos they say it took? WTF?

